# Supplements, anyone?



## dseag2 (Oct 17, 2021)

So, in my recent retirement I've been doing a lot of research on supplements.  My mother's side of the family has a history of longevity.  My grandfather lived to 98, although he was bedridden for his last couple of years.  My aunt and uncle lived to 90 and 88, respectively.  My mother, who is now 89 and has a history of TIAs and cardiac issues is now in the transition phase of hospice but she still made it to 89.  I don't want to live a long life if I am not able to enjoy it.  I'm a 63 year old male.  I go to the gym 5 days awake for strength training, and I'm now taking the following:

-Multivitamin for Men over 55
-Collagen supplement (for joints and skin)
-Magnesium (for arteries and blood pressure)
-Beet Root Juice (to lower blood pressure)
-Turmeric (for heart and joints)
-Vitamin K3 and D2 (for bones)
-Fish Oil (for heart)

Again, we have good genes in our family but I feel great.  I have had bursitis in various areas (knees, feet) but it isn't bothering me anymore. My top blood pressure reading has now lowered from over 160 to under 148 (still not great but better).

I know eating healthy is also important.  We eat mostly chicken and fish and always with a serving of vegetables.  But is anyone else a believer in supplements?


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 17, 2021)

I am also 63. The main staples of my food are low carb whey protein powders, black walnuts, sunflower seeds, super greens powders, Apple cider vinegar, daily vitamin and calcium. In the coming cold months will do some vegetable soups. Sugar and grains are basically gone, wish I knew how bad carbs are for us years ago. And no salt.


----------



## win231 (Oct 17, 2021)

I've always believed we are designed to extract nutrients from food that comes _from_ plants, rather than nutrients _made_ in a plant.
When we eat food, our digestive system separates everything which takes time & the vitamins are released over time.  I don't think it happens that way with vitamin pills.  And our system eliminates excess vitamins.
I suppose vitamin supplements might be useful if one's diet is poor.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 18, 2021)

My doctor okays that I take a multi vitamin each day and a vitamin C tab.  I probably don't eat a healthy diet as I don't cook for a family any more.  But I eat what I want and when I want and I am good with that.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm 80 and got tired of keeping track of supplements so just gave up. Multivitamins, B complex, vitamin D, vitamin C, one of these, one of those, one of the other. Pfffft. I take my cholesterol and BP meds, an 81mg aspirin and the heck with the rest of them. 

I'm religious about staying hydrated, though, and drink a lot of water and a lot of unsweetened iced tea.

@terry123 I do the same with eating...what I want and when I want and probably not very healthy, either. DD and her family rarely eat at home because DD doesn't like to cook. I pretty much just fend for myself and only eat when I'm hungry, not by the clock. 

Usually I'll cook for the family when DSIL has a day off because he views "real" food as a treat, and if there are leftovers, it's not unusual for me to eat them for breakfast. In the olden days restaurant food was the treat and only happened rarely...like once a month or less.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 18, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm 80 and got tired of keeping track of supplements so just gave up. Multivitamins, B complex, vitamin D, vitamin C, one of these, one of those, one of the other. Pfffft. I take my cholesterol and BP meds, an 81mg aspirin and the heck with the rest of them.
> 
> I'm religious about staying hydrated, though, and drink a lot of water and a lot of unsweetened iced tea.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I will cook me a pan of cornbread and have it with some pinto beans or blackeyed peas and eat for a couple of days.  Of course I have to have some turnip greens with it so it is healthy.  Then I am done with it for a couple of months.  I do have salad with boiled eggs in it a couple of days a week. Maybe I am eating better than I think!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 18, 2021)

@terry123 "Sometimes I will cook me a pan of cornbread and have it with some pinto beans" Whoa! Me, too! Are you my sister? LOL! 

I put the cornbread in the bottom of a bowl and ladle the pintos and pot liquor over it.


----------



## win231 (Oct 18, 2021)

terry123 said:


> My doctor okays that I take a multi vitamin each day and a vitamin C tab.  I probably don't eat a healthy diet as I don't cook for a family any more.  But I eat what I want and when I want and I am good with that.


Actually, it's the foods that don't require cooking that are the healthiest.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 18, 2021)

@win231 You're right. Ice cream doesn't have to be cooked


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 18, 2021)

I take a bunch of supplements, my list has some overlap with yours.  Not sure they help with much but the supplement companies' bottom lines.  I am considering stopping to see if I feel any different.

The one exception is the eye vitamin AREDS2.  It's for macular degeneration, which I have.  It does seem to me that the degeneration has been arrested since starting the AREDS2.  My eye doctor put me on it and agrees it helps.  Will stay on that.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 18, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I take a bunch of supplements, my list has some overlap with yours.  Not sure they help with much but the supplement companies' bottom lines.  I am considering stopping to see if I feel any different.
> 
> The one exception is the eye vitamin AREDS2.  It's for macular degeneration, which I have.  It does seem to me that the degeneration has been arrested since starting the AREDS2.  My eye doctor put me on it and agrees it helps.  Will stay on that.


My P.C. Dr told me to only take a multivitamin since I don't eat right.   NO others as you can get immune or overdose on some vitamins.

 Also like you I have macular degeneration, & get a shot in the right eye every 5 to 7 weeks.   I also take "ocuvite" chewables since I can't swallow the big other pills.  My retina Dr. said that is just as good as the big pills.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 18, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I have macular degeneration, & get a shot in the right eye every 5 to 7 weeks


That sounds very uncomfortable...  My eye doctor tells me that if mine starts getting worse I may have to get the shots also.

What are they like?


----------



## Shero (Oct 18, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> So, in my recent retirement I've been doing a lot of research on supplements.  My mother's side of the family has a history of longevity.  My grandfather lived to 98, although he was bedridden for his last couple of years.  My aunt and uncle lived to 90 and 88, respectively.  My mother, who is now 89 and has a history of TIAs and cardiac issues is now in the transition phase of hospice but she still made it to 89.  I don't want to live a long life if I am not able to enjoy it.  I'm a 63 year old male.  I go to the gym 5 days awake for strength training, and I'm now taking the following:
> 
> -Multivitamin for Men over 55
> -Collagen supplement (for joints and skin)
> ...


I am not giving you advice, but I have to ask, did your doctor recommend all those vitamins. Seems a lot to me. I have a good diet and take extra Vitamin D since I am a little concerned about skin cancer and having to cover up in the sun.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 18, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> My mother's side of the family has a history of longevity. My grandfather lived to 98, although he was bedridden for his last couple of years. My aunt and uncle lived to 90 and 88, respectively. My mother, who is now 89


Interesting.

My great grandfather lived to 102, only died after falling from a tree, some say alcohol was involved.  That was his first visit to a doctor or hospital in his life.  My grandfathers lived to 99 and 95 with limited medical attention and I am sure no supplements or planned exercise.  My mother lived to 77, my father 83 and both had good medical attention, took vitamins and exercised regularly.  Not sure what to take from my family history, but things seem to be headed in the wrong direction.

Horace Rumpole : _I've always said that exercise is a short cut to the cemetery._


----------



## Don M. (Oct 18, 2021)

I also have a "risk" for macular degeneration....my old Dad had it.  A few years ago, I was having some "floaters" in my eyes, and that, combined with the MD risk, caused my eye doctor to recommend a 6 mg. Lutein pill and fish oil capsule.  I've been taking them since, plus a daily multivitamin, and within a few month the floaters went away, and my annual eye exams show just minor changes.


----------



## Lara (Oct 18, 2021)

I haven't been taking any supplements except a B-12 and Biotin(for hair and nails). But I had been feeling lethargic lately and have some important things to accomplish on a deadline.

So 2 days ago I took a Vitamin B Complex and it was like I'd taken Prozac but had an immediate high. I was seriously feeling jazzed and not exactly safe on the highway. This is day 3 and I'm now feeling normal on it. I have enough energy but not too much.
`


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 18, 2021)

I also have macular degeneration, I take the supplement for it, but I'd like to know more about the shots too.

I take fish oil, multi vitamin, magnesium...this helps me with sleep and cramps in muscles  .....I'm thinking of starting the collagen as I have a lot of pain in joints.


----------



## Michael Z (Oct 18, 2021)

Most of my diet consists of salads that consist of spinach, kale, peppers, onions, mushrooms, cauliflower, tomatoes, curry powder, pepper, olive oil, and unpasteurized apple cider vinegar. I will have the salad with rice or quinoa and sometimes a bit of chicken or fish. With this I take Vitamin D3, C, and zinc along with vitamin B if I do not eat much meat.    I also eat oatmeal with fresh ginger slices, chia, walnuts, and fruit with 1/2 tsp of black cumin powder a few times a day.  Also drink about 16 oz of juice made from carrots, beet, apple, celery and fresh ginger each day. I go through 1 1/2 pounds of ginger root per week! The black powder (cumin) actually provides me my needed iron!

I have prostate cancer and this diet actually brought my PSA levels down the first year! But then they started creeping up slowly for 3 years so I am getting proton beam therapy soon.  What I noticed while on this diet was I used far less ibuprofen - less than 1/5 of what I previously used.


----------



## win231 (Oct 18, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I take a bunch of supplements, my list has some overlap with yours.  Not sure they help with much but the supplement companies' bottom lines.  I am considering stopping to see if I feel any different.
> 
> The one exception is the eye vitamin AREDS2.  It's for macular degeneration, which I have.  It does seem to me that the degeneration has been arrested since starting the AREDS2.  My eye doctor put me on it and agrees it helps.  Will stay on that.


I bet you will actually feel different.  The mind is powerful; if you think something helps, it probably will & if you stop, you'll probably feel different.


----------



## win231 (Oct 18, 2021)

Michael Z said:


> Most of my diet consists of salads that consist of spinach, kale, peppers, onions, mushrooms, cauliflower, tomatoes, curry powder, pepper, olive oil, and unpasteurized apple cider vinegar. I will have the salad with rice or quinoa and sometimes a bit of chicken or fish. With this I take Vitamin D3, C, and zinc along with vitamin B if I do not eat much meat.    I also eat oatmeal with fresh ginger slices, chia, walnuts, and fruit with 1/2 tsp of black cumin powder a few times a day.  Also drink about 16 oz of juice made from carrots, beet, apple, celery and fresh ginger each day. I go through 1 1/2 pounds of ginger root per week! The black powder (cumin) actually provides me my needed iron!
> 
> I have prostate cancer and this diet actually brought my PSA levels down the first year! But then they started creeping up slowly for 3 years so I am getting proton beam therapy soon.  What I noticed while on this diet was I used far less ibuprofen - less than 1/5 of what I previously used.


^^^^ Superior to any vitamin pill.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 18, 2021)

I just take Centrum Silver. My doctor told me that *women* should cut the pill in half and take a half-pill every 12 hours. He said it is more bio-available for women that way. Don't know why.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> Actually, it's the foods that don't require cooking that are the healthiest.


Possibly overall. But after being raw for 10 11 months in 2015 I developed diverticulitis. I had 3 attacks in the middle of this 11 month period. It wasnt until after I stopped eating raw and, uicing did I realize it was raw that caused the diverticulitis. Im doing great now. I do eat raw but keep it may be one item a day instead of making it a meal all week long. I love raw vegetables. I wish I could eat raw all the time. But I cant.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 20, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> Possibly overall. But after being raw for 10 11 months in 2015 I developed diverticulitis. I had 3 attacks in the middle of this 11 month period. It wasnt until after I stopped eating raw and, uicing did I realize it was raw that caused the diverticulitis. Im doing great now. I do eat raw but keep it may be one item a day instead of making it a meal all week long. I love raw vegetables. I wish I could eat raw all the time. But I cant.


I have also cut back on raw veggies, particularly broccoli and cauliflower.  Never gave it a name, but I know eating too much can give me digestive issues.  I still eat a lot of raw lettuce and some other veggies, gut seems happier.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 20, 2021)

I eat a healthy diet (high protein low carbs and starches, grass fed/organic/non-GMO where possible) and take a bunch of supplements which my doctor helps me monitor.


Fish Oil 1000 mg.  300 mg omega 3s.  Heart Health

Red Yeast rice 600 mg. 

Quercetin Berberine 500 mg.  Cardiovascular and gastrointestinal function.  Immune system.  Glucose metabolism. Weight management

Immortalitea Jiaogulan Leaf 300 mg. Antioxidant
D3 100 mcg (3,000 iu)  Stong bones. Immune Health

Turmeric Curcumin 500 mg.


Super Antioxidant. Green Tea. Milk thistle. Turmeric. Quercetin. Bromelian. Rosemary. Grape Seed. Ginkgo Biloba.  Ginger root. Hawthorn. Bilberry. Cranberry powder.

CoQ10.  100 mg.  Heart health

Zyrtec generic

Low Dose aspirin

Magnesium. muscle and nerve function support.
and energy production. Targets high blood pressure, heart disease, type 2 diabetes and osteoporosis.

Colon Clenz.  Cascara Sagrada. Senna Chinese Rhubarb. Black Walnut. Aloe Vera. Oregon Grape root. Yellow dock. Valerian. Slippery Elm. Bacillus coagulans.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 20, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> That sounds very uncomfortable...  My eye doctor tells me that if mine starts getting worse I may have to get the shots also.
> 
> What are they like?


Mine is wet M.D. Been getting them now for 7 years. They numb the eye real good then put that thing to hold the eye open & put in some betadine drops then in goes the shot.  Only takes about 3 seconds.  You have to look straight back at the girl's fingers. 

  When it was first found my eyesight was 20/80 in my right eye got a shot every week for 4 weeks, then tapered off to once a month.  Now with new injection stuff, I can go 5 to 7 weeks between shots.  Did bring my eyesight in the right eye back to 20/25 

  I've been to two different Retna Drs & both are very good at the injections.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks Tom, mine is dry, don't know what the difference is.

Those shots don't sound like much fun, but a whole lot better than losing your eye sight I guess.


----------



## win231 (Oct 20, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I eat a healthy diet (high protein low carbs and starches, grass fed/organic/non-GMO where possible) and take a bunch of supplements which my doctor helps me monitor.
> 
> 
> Fish Oil 1000 mg.  300 mg omega 3s.  Heart Health
> ...


_"Immortalitea Jiaogulan Leaf"   _That's pretty impressive; a supplement that makes you immortal._  _


----------



## win231 (Oct 20, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @win231 You're right. Ice cream doesn't have to be cooked


Well, ice cream is made from pasteurized milk, so.......technically, it's cooked.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> _"Immortalitea Jiaogulan Leaf"   _That's pretty impressive; a supplement that makes you immortal._ _


I wish!!


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 22, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I have also cut back on raw veggies, particularly broccoli and cauliflower.  Never gave it a name, but I know eating too much can give me digestive issues.  I still eat a lot of raw lettuce and some other veggies, gut seems happier.


There is a lot of cellulose in vegetables our stomachs cant digest.  Cows can but humans cannot. I also read a couple articles in the last few years that diverticulitis was showing up in people in the 20, 30, and 40's because of raw food plant diets. So the saying moderation is important.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've always believed we are designed to extract nutrients from food that comes _from_ plants, rather than nutrients _made_ in a plant.
> When we eat food, our digestive system separates everything which takes time & the vitamins are released over time.  I don't think it happens that way with vitamin pills.  And our system eliminates excess vitamins.
> I suppose vitamin supplements might be useful if one's diet is poor.


I take supplements since ive had such problems with diverticulitis with absorbing nutrients from my diet. I do think im no longer in danger of developing diverticulitis attack. Even feel normal most of the time. But I still take them.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 22, 2021)

I will always at least bring all vegetables to boil, but not overcook, going forward. The number of instances of bacteria on fresh vegetables has not been good.


----------



## Jules (Oct 22, 2021)

Ronni said:


> and take a bunch of supplements which my doctor helps me monitor.


Does your doctor sell these products?


----------



## win231 (Oct 22, 2021)

Jules said:


> Does your doctor sell these products?


Usually, that's the case; whether he says so or not.....
I had 2 dentists try to sell me products for my "Dry Mouth" condition.  They tasted so terrible & left such an awful taste in my mouth, I'd rather put up with the dry mouth.
Another "Health Expert" showed up at my Diabetes Support Group meeting.  We all thought she was there to provide some helpful information.
Uh......no.......she was there to sell expensive miracle lotions for dry skin & some very expensive socks & special mouthwash - all "Specially" made for diabetics.  That was the purpose of her "Free" visit - to sell crap while trying to look like she was helping us.
And the CDE (Certified Diabetes Educator) who invited her to the meeting was very disappointed.


----------



## Devi (Oct 22, 2021)

My doctors do not sell vitamins and other supplements. They just suggest what I should take, and track what I do take.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 22, 2021)

Jules said:


> Does your doctor sell these products?


Nope.

She’s interested in her patients staying well so has taken additional courses to expand her knowledge of the part nutrition plays in wellness. She also embraces my pro active approach to my health and when my cholesterol went up and I didn’t want meds, she wholeheartedly supported my wish to solve that with diet and exercise. Which it did.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 22, 2021)

I take Alive Multivitamin for women over 50, Magnesium for mood and other things, K2 to increase blood platelets which were very low, D3 for immune system.


----------



## win231 (Oct 22, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I take Alive Multivitamin for women over 50, Magnesium for mood and other things, K2 to increase blood platelets which were very low, D3 for immune system.


Is the Magnesium helping your mood?


----------



## Knight (Oct 22, 2021)

Age 80 take Glucosamine for joint, Vit. D for bone health, saw palmetto  for prostrate <-- must work since I sleep 8 hours without waking up to go to the bathroom.  Only prescribed med is for hereditary cholesterol. 

Used to need something for blood pressure but since stopped drinking coffee my blood pressure is pretty stable at 127/67. 

Exercise 5 days a week both strength & cardio.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 22, 2021)

I thought it was interesting that before I had my hip replacement, the surgeon's nurse told me to stop taking *all supplements* which only included glucosamine.  I wondered why.


----------



## Knight (Oct 23, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I thought it was interesting that before I had my hip replacement, the surgeon's nurse told me to stop taking *all supplements* which only included glucosamine.  I wondered why.


Because some supplements can interfere with anesthesia. Rather than listing what you take and reviewing your list it's easier to advise to not take any.


----------



## caroln (Oct 23, 2021)

I quit sodas and all alcohol and just drink water.  I have a V8 for breakfast and milk with lunch and dinner.
I take a multi vitamin, vitamin C, magnesium, probiotic, fish oil, and a supplement for my eyes. (Like others here, there's a history of macular degeneration in my family.)
I also work out 3 times a week to keep my muscles and bones strong.
Feel great!


----------



## rgp (Oct 23, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I thought it was interesting that before I had my hip replacement, the surgeon's nurse told me to stop taking *all supplements* which only included glucosamine.  I wondered why.



 I sometimes think that, part of the reason is purely because they do not want us to stumble on to something that keeps us out of their office.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> So, in my recent retirement I've been doing a lot of research on supplements.  My mother's side of the family has a history of longevity.  My grandfather lived to 98, although he was bedridden for his last couple of years.  My aunt and uncle lived to 90 and 88, respectively.  My mother, who is now 89 and has a history of TIAs and cardiac issues is now in the transition phase of hospice but she still made it to 89.  I don't want to live a long life if I am not able to enjoy it.  I'm a 63 year old male.  I go to the gym 5 days awake for strength training, and I'm now taking the following:
> 
> -Multivitamin for Men over 55
> -Collagen supplement (for joints and skin)
> ...


I've taken numerous supplements for decades now, and am not on any prescription drugs yet....knock on wood.  Too many to list, but I also take a multi-vitamin/mineral, collagen, magnesium, turmeric, vitamin k2 and D3 combo (I think you mixed those numbers up), and fish oil.

Take Lutein, Zinc/Copper combo for eyes, vitamin B-50, bitter melon and chromium picolinate for blood sugar, etc.  I don't take each one every single day, I kind of rotate them because there is so many.  I have a lot of trouble swallowing pills and capsules, so I either buy the powdered version, or always buy caps and open them up, empty them and shake them with orange juice. 

 I always advise that people check with their doctor before using any supplements, especially if they have health issues or are on prescription meds.  With the internet, it's easy to research side effects and drug interactions on your own.

My family has not been that healthy, diabetes, high blood pressure, etc.  I eat what I want, but am somewhat health conscious.  Still like quality sweets, steaks, etc., but get in some salmon at least once a week, veggie burgers, eggplant parmesan, other non-meat dishes mixed in.


----------



## Maryatrics (Nov 7, 2021)

I am a Retired Dietician/Nutritionist. I have advised many to take supplements and I have discouraged others to take them. I do however like @SeaBreeze stated above and especially if you are taking several supplements to discuss this over with your Physician. A combination of many of these supplements can build up in your system especially if you are taking them regularly and cause issues with body organs including the heart. 

Like I was stating in the other thread that this subject was brought up, each individual is different. Each person reacts to different medications/supplements differently. Each persons body is totally different and the way they go about taking care of there bodies differ in many ways. So this is why these supplements work for some and others not so much.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 7, 2021)

Maryatrics said:


> I am a Retired Dietician/Nutritionist. I have advised many to take supplements and I have discouraged others to take them. I do however like @SeaBreeze stated above and especially if you are taking several supplements to discuss this over with your Physician. A combination of many of these supplements can build up in your system especially if you are taking them regularly and cause issues with body organs including the heart.
> 
> Like I was stating in the other thread that this subject was brought up, each individual is different. Each person reacts to different medications/supplements differently. Each persons body is totally different and the way they go about taking care of there bodies differ in many ways. So this is why these supplements work for some and others not so much.


Thank you for jumping in here so quickly and providing input!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 8, 2021)

I quit taking potassium because my bloodwork showed mine was too high.


----------



## Della (Nov 8, 2021)

Veggies:  Cooking vegetables, (just lightly) actually makes them better for you because the cooking process breaks down the cell walls making the vitamins in the veg more easily absorbed.  In raw form a lot of vitamins just go straight through.  Another thing that helps us absorb the vitamins and minerals is a little fat, so butter on the steamed broccoli and oil on the salad is a good thing!

I eat well, but I still need some supplements.  I take vitamin C because acid-reflux means I can't eat citrus fruits anymore.  I take vitamin D because I rarely go out in the sun, and I take CoQ-10 because I was told it would help with nightly leg cramps.

  Those three supplements added to my levothyroxine, zocor, omeprazole. and losartan make quite the lineup.  I stay hydrated just getting them all down.


----------



## Maryatrics (Nov 8, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I quit taking potassium because my bloodwork showed mine was too high.


This is what you really have to watch out for. People who take these supplements on a regular daily basis don't realize that that build up and then they get blood work done and wow they are shocked to see that things are way out of whack. That is why I really think it is important to consult with a Physician before starting any of these. Things such as Vitamin D that some people take who can not be outside and get regular sun exposure take that once per week and not daily. Many of these supplements if they get too high in your system can do a number on your body and organs.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 8, 2021)

We take vitamin E, fish oil with B vitamins, COq10, magnesium, vit D.  I take daily probiotics and plant sterols.  We get our blood checked every 6 months.


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 8, 2021)

Centrum multivitamin, Ared 2, fish oil, turmeric and magnesium


----------



## Michael Z (Nov 8, 2021)

Here is one you may not of heard of: Graviola, also known as Sour Sop. It is a fruit that contains compounds that fight cancer, according to some studies. I am taking it now as two capsules of extract per day in addition to the  SBRT cyber-knife treatment for my prostate cancer I will be getting soon. I don't think I would hang my hat on it to cure cancer, but it could be helpful in battling it.  https://www.healthline.com/health/cancer/graviola-cancer#research


----------



## rgp (Nov 8, 2021)

I have [we all have I suppose]  heard that self medication is the wrong way to go / dangerous.

I'm not so sure, I mean ... research the condition and what may combat it. We, cannot get the dangerous stuff anyway .... [without a script] [unless something [OTC] is taken in masive amounts]

IMO, that is what doctors used to do anyway. They would study conditions , and what works , or doesn't to combat that condition.

Now days I believe they no longer really do that. They are _*instructed*_ on what to prescribe for the condition. Not much thought, little to no reasearch [ at least after med school]

Next step in the education is learning how to invest in the companies that produce said meds !


----------



## David777 (Nov 8, 2021)

Obviously some people due to their genetics and life history will benefit from supplements while others like this person that have not used any over decades while just eating healthy and being actively fit, do not need any.  One thing I do consume significant greater than normal quantities of is milk and dairy products.  My hair and fingernails grow fast.  Despite having a thin small boned frame, have never had a broken bone despite very active outdoor sports.


----------



## Della (Nov 8, 2021)

Maryatrics said:


> Things such as Vitamin D that some people take who can not be outside and get regular sun exposure take that once per week and not daily


Oh thanks, Mary!  I'll cut that back to once a week.


----------



## Maryatrics (Nov 8, 2021)

Della said:


> Oh thanks, Mary!  I'll cut that back to once a week.


Let me ask you some specifics about your Vitamin D. Is it Vitamin D2 at 1.25 MG(50,000 Units). If so just take it once per week.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 8, 2021)

Michael Z said:


> Most of my diet consists of salads that consist of spinach, kale, peppers, onions, mushrooms, cauliflower, tomatoes, curry powder, pepper, olive oil, and unpasteurized apple cider vinegar. I will have the salad with rice or quinoa and sometimes a bit of chicken or fish. With this I take Vitamin D3, C, and zinc along with vitamin B if I do not eat much meat.    I also eat oatmeal with fresh ginger slices, chia, walnuts, and fruit with 1/2 tsp of black cumin powder a few times a day.  Also drink about 16 oz of juice made from carrots, beet, apple, celery and fresh ginger each day. I go through 1 1/2 pounds of ginger root per week! The black powder (cumin) actually provides me my needed iron!
> 
> I have prostate cancer and this diet actually brought my PSA levels down the first year! But then they started creeping up slowly for 3 years so I am getting proton beam therapy soon.  What I noticed while on this diet was I used far less ibuprofen - less than 1/5 of what I previously used.


Hi Michael Z, the Zinc in your diet gives me cause for concern. I read an article that Zinc might feed prostate cancer cells: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/12837837/    although there have been mixed results in other articles.

Also, if you're eating nuts and seeds, they provide zinc. Meat also has zinc. So you might reconsider your zinc supplements. A vegetarian diet might help. I'm not a doctor but have worked in the healthcare industry for many years. My dad was a meat eater and he got prostate cancer (I also think it was genetic), but it was slow growing: he had it for 15 years.

PS This is NOT medical advice, just an opinion.

Best of luck!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 8, 2021)

Lawrence00 said:


> I will always at least bring all vegetables to boil, but not overcook, going forward. The number of instances of bacteria on fresh vegetables has not been good.


This is particularly the case for lettuce. When I used to work in an oncology department for leukemia patients, lettuce was one of the foods they couldn't eat because of the bacteria.


----------



## Michael Z (Nov 8, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Hi Michael Z, the Zinc in your diet gives me cause for concern. I read an article that Zinc might feed prostate cancer cells: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/12837837/    although there have been mixed results in other articles.
> 
> Also, if you're eating nuts and seeds, they provide zinc. Meat also has zinc. So you might reconsider your zinc supplements. A vegetarian diet might help. I'm not a doctor but have worked in the healthcare industry for many years. My dad was a meat eater and he got prostate cancer (I also think it was genetic), but it was slow growing: he had it for 15 years.


Thanks for the link! I am only taking one 50mg tablet per day of zinc, which is probably a good thing since I eat very little meat which is a primary source - in some weeks no meat at all. Also, zinc is said to help with colds, flu, and Covid19, as well as a whole host of other things, so I will probably keep taking this moderate amount of supplement. But it is good to know that I should not double up on zinc supplements, so thanks!


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 8, 2021)

Maryatrics said:


> Let me ask you some specifics about your Vitamin D. Is it Vitamin D2 at 1.25 MG(50,000 Units). If so just take it once per week.


That's what I take, the Vit. D2 50,000IU once a week for my kidneys.  It's really helped in bumping up my #s.

I've also started taking the Centrum Silver over 50 for women.  Not everyday tho.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 8, 2021)

I've been taking  D3 1000IU for 2 - 3 years.
My bone density scan  shows I've need  Alendronate Sodium tablet, 70mg, once a week  for it.   

Am trying to start taking a multi vitamin   every other day or so.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 8, 2021)

I've never taken suppliments, but at my annual checkup several months ago, I told the doctor that I have been experiencing some swelling in one of my feet by the end of the day. He recommended that I try horse chestnut extract (500mg 2x a day) and darned if it hasn't resolved the problem.


----------



## Della (Nov 8, 2021)

Maryatrics said:


> Let me ask you some specifics about your Vitamin D. Is it Vitamin D2 at 1.25 MG(50,000 Units). If so just take it once per week.


I had to go look!  The C & D were given me by my son a few weeks ago when I couldn't shake a cold.  LOL everyone's a doctor these days!

It is Spring Valley vitamin D3 10mcg (400 IU).


----------



## Maryatrics (Nov 8, 2021)

Della said:


> I had to go look!  The C & D were given me by my son a few weeks ago when I couldn't shake a cold.  LOL everyone's a doctor these days!
> 
> It is Spring Valley vitamin D3 10mcg (400 IU).


I believe you can take that everyday.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2021)

I take D3 at 5000 IU or 125 mcg.   I don't always take it every day as I often forget.


----------



## Maryatrics (Nov 8, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I take D3 at 5000 IU or 125 mcg.   I don't always take it every day as I often forget.


It should be safe to take it everyday and forgetting every once in awhile shouldn't be a huge deal.


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 8, 2021)

I stopped taking calcium capsules after being told not to by a reliable source.

_……………….Used properly, some supplements may improve your health, but others can be ineffective or even harmful. For example, Tufts University research published April 9, 2019, in the journal Annals of Internal Medicine linked daily doses of more than 1,000 milligrams (mg) of calcium to a higher risk of death from cancer. Furthermore, the data showed that people who took in adequate amounts of magnesium, zinc, and vitamins A and K had a lower risk of death — but only if they got those nutrients from food rather than supplements…………..

https://www.everydayhealth.com/news/supplements-risks-every-women-should-know/

_


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2021)

Maryatrics said:


> It should be safe to take it everyday and forgetting every once in awhile shouldn't be a huge deal.


Thanks, it's so nice to have a member now who knows about these things!


----------



## Maryatrics (Nov 8, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks, it's so nice to have a member now who knows about these things!


I do know somethings , but the bottom line when it comes to supplements and medications the best professional advice is to get is from a Physician.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 10, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I thought it was interesting that before I had my hip replacement, the surgeon's nurse told me to stop taking *all supplements* which only included glucosamine.  I wondered why.


Glucosomine can cause bleeding or interaction with other medicine. Thats probably why the nurse wanted you to not take it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 10, 2021)

If you take Tumeric take it with a food you put pepper on because pepper increases the ability to absorb the Tumeric.


----------

